# Quiz Does it Again... ASCA Agility!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz is on a roll! 

We ran five rings of ASCA Open Agility today. He went four for five with all clean runs (10 point Qs) and FIRST PLACEMENTS!

He finished his Open Jumpers title, earned an Open Jumpers bumper leg and picked up two Open Standard legs!

He's getting quite a fan club at the ASCA trials, too! 

After running agility for for weekends in a row, I think we're taking next weekend off!

Thanks for letting us share!

-Stephanie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go you two!!!!!!! Ya'll just continue to impress!!!!

Hooch


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Whoa, MORE brags! Congrats, Quiz is amazing


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh my, you 2 are on a roll!! btw loved the weave pic of Quiz was that taken by Tien? looks like one of her shots...awesome..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Quiz. Congratulations Stephanie you must be such a proud mommy.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

i dont know much about agility competitions, but even to me that sounds impressive! way to go :nchuck:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Any more pictures or videos?.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> Oh my, you 2 are on a roll!! btw loved the weave pic of Quiz was that taken by Tien? looks like one of her shots...awesome..


Thanks! Yup, that's a Tien shot! I'm going to have to frame and hang that one!

Hopefully I'll have video from Wags soon. A friend shot it on her little camera and present, we're having a Mac to PC communication problem.....


Thanks, all!

-S


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rack 'em up Quiz!!!!! You guys are gonna have to add on to the house for all of his award paraphanalia!!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Stephanie, that is AWESOME!!!

Congratulations....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::nchuck:Congratulations


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to Go Stephanie and Quiz!
Grabbing life by the tail!
Love to hear your adventures!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well...it's probably good that you're taking a weekend off...you gotta let somebody else win sometimes..... 

Way to go Quiz and Steph!!!!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

*WOW! Way to go, Quiz and Stephanie! That is AWESOME!:woot2:


*


----------

